# two or three fingers on the string at anchor?



## benyamin (May 17, 2009)

I have always used to holding the string at anchor with three fingers (obviously index above and middle and ring fingers under the arrow) since I started to learn archery.but recently I have noticed that holding and releasing the string with two fingers (index on the top and middle finger below the arrow) makes the shot more precise and even stronger(because in most cases the arrows hit higher when shot with two fingers)however there will be a lot more pressure on the middle finger and can even lead to corn on your middle finger.on the other hand holding the string with three fingers is more stable and therefore less fatigue and shakes are created but I feel releasing with three fingers is less accurate maybe because more fingers are involved and in touch with the string and its more likely that something goes wrong.
It's always been recommended to hold the string with three fingers with different percentages of pressure on them but I see that some famous archers (for exampleh jin hyek,...)are obviously using two fingers.
what's your experience on this issue and which method do you suggest me to follow?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I always teach three fingers and a good, deep hook. That will allow an archer to have a more relaxed drawing hand and more positive anchor. However, there is always someone who will prove you wrong...










I think we sometimes get too hung up on trying to do things "exactly" the right way all the time. Butch is a great example of finding your own way, within reason, and making it work for you. Most coaches would look at him and say "elbow too high, grip on the string is all wrong, grip in the bow is all wrong, needs to get rid of the wrist sling, needs to look more squarely at the target," etc., etc. But there he is, nearly making an unprecedented 6th Olympic team in a row after only picking up Olympic archery a year before his first Olympics, at the age of 32. 

So, don't be afraid to try something a little different if it is working for you. The beautiful thing about the sport of archery is that we don't get "judged" on our form. The piece of paper we're poking holes in at 70M is our only judge, and it cares nothing about how the arrows get there.

John


----------



## benyamin (May 17, 2009)

thank you limbwalker.watching that photo made me feel more confident and hopeful!!!


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

http://ewbateman.com/index.htm

Two fingers is common enough for Bateman to design several two-finger tabs. Worth a look if you stay the two-finger route. He makes excellent tabs of all types.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Incidentally, Butch starts out with three fingers on the string, then as he draws, he "uncurls" his fingers and slightly torques his hand so that his ring finger comes off the string. As you can see, the string is directly under the middle fingernail. In other words, he shoots with only about 1 1/2 fingers on the string. I'm sure this is a relic from his compound days (he was once the nation's top compound fingers shooter) when his holding weight was 50% of his draw weight. But you can't argue with the results. He finished 2nd at U.S. Outdoor Nationals this year, shooting somewhere in the 1340's and finishing squarely between Brady and Jake, at the young age of 56! He really is amazing.

John


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

1996 US Olympic team was made by Buch Jonhnson, Justin Huish and Rodney White. They all were shooting more or less with Buch's technique, drawing the string with 3 fingers and then letting the ring finger to relax and abandon the string. In 1997 I asked to Lloyd Brown if it was an intentional technique aor a casual situation that all 3 were doing the same... He said me it was casual... 
Today several top archers including some top Koreans are using same way to handle the string (OH H.J among them). This tecnique is one of the still few existing "secrets" in archery... Very efficient with several strong points, but not easy to manage.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

limbwalker said:


> I always teach three fingers and a good, deep hook. That will allow an archer to have a more relaxed drawing hand and more positive anchor. However, there is always someone who will prove you wrong...
> 
> View attachment 1421822
> 
> ...


Right you are....and another issue, he looks like a grown up Spanky from the Little Rascals with his hat on crooked. I reverse mine, but then, my scores are not as high as Butch's. Maybe I ought to consider a change.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

If by "spanky" you mean he will spank you in archery, then yes, I agree... ha, ha. 

Butch has never let fashion interfere with scores.

John


----------



## kakend (Oct 30, 2007)

Plus the way the shodows are falling it kind of looks as if he is using the had as a sunshade. Please don't think I am the fashion police... my ususal dress is flowered shorts and stinky nikes with no socks! Try picking up girls dressed like that! Hahaha! I broke both my hands several times, and because I would cut my casts off and go ride bikes and play hard with hands that were not healed, my ring finger touches the string just behind the nail, while the other 2 fingers are hooked just behind the knuckle.

Have a great day,
Kasey


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

he definitely uses the bill of his cap as a sunshade.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

lksseven said:


> he definitely uses the bill of his cap as a sunshade.


Oh, I figured that was understood. I've seen him do that for years. I've also seen him clip a visor on one side of the bill to keep the sun out. Hey, whatever it takes. It ain't no fashion contest!


----------



## skunklover (Aug 4, 2011)

From what I can see, it seems his hat is crooked that way to give clearance for his string.


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

I want to piggy back on this thread.

what's a good position of the string on your fingers? I've heard variations such as in front of the joint, behind the joint, on the joint, one person told me on the second joint...


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm back to a deep, three finger hook, with the string running in the first (distal) joint of all three fingers. I messed about with the dropped ring finger style, and found it made for far too much stress on my fingers and a lot of side to side variation based on release variances.


----------



## Greg Bouras (Nov 17, 2006)

Notice the little finger is very relaxed in Butch photo. Ever try relaxing your drawing fingers with the pinky rigid. It seems to follow that having both the pinky and ring finger relaxed reduces paradox.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

icehaven said:


> I want to piggy back on this thread.
> 
> what's a good position of the string on your fingers? I've heard variations such as in front of the joint, behind the joint, on the joint, one person told me on the second joint...


KSL recommends this, but you do need to experiment for yourself. All hands are different.


----------

